
Rapleaf looking for an amazing software engineer - dannymo2
http://blog.rapleaf.com/jobs/
======
Tichy
Is it really necessary to work 70-80 hour weeks? How long do they want to keep
it up?

What is the rationale behind long work hours?

------
jamiequint
Good luck passing their technical test, they are crazy, borderline ridiculous.

~~~
jaggederest
How so?

~~~
jamiequint
It was just harder than any other technical test I've ever had. They asked
things that not even the smartest people I know would have been able to answer
on the spot (over the phone).

~~~
jaggederest
in the sense of esoteric knowledge, or the sense of difficult-to-figure-out?

Because the latter, ok, but the former, seems pretty retarded. I can always
google esoteric questions.

~~~
jamiequint
It required me to go look up the Poisson distribution in my stats book.

~~~
jaggederest
ooh. yeah that definitely comes under the esoteric category.

~~~
menloparkbum
the job ad says they are looking for someone to develop fraud-detection
algorithms. the poisson distribution is not esoteric in that context.

~~~
jamiequint
Would you have known it without having to look it up? I'm just saying that
there is some reasonable limit to what you should be expected to know offhand.

For our startup we tend to look a lot more for general intelligence and
ability to figure things out fast rather than rote memorization of formulas. I
know somebody who is smart can look that up in a book and figure it out.

I think it is totally fair that they expect somebody to have a good
comprehension of stats for what they are working on, maybe even to be a stats
master, but I know people who have majored in math and are very smart that
would still have to look some of that stuff up.

I'm just saying that the style of the technical questions they asked may
filter out some great candidates.

------
jaggederest
Tempted, but I have no desire to move to SF.

